# anti-lock



## zeddy_fan (Jan 25, 2008)

any idea what this means and how to fix it as soon as it came on my powerstering went out


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Do you have anymore detail to add?


----------



## zeddy_fan (Jan 25, 2008)

na just that ae got in it one morning started her up and that light was on then when i drove off noticed it was harder to turn ??? was wondering wat that light meant


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Check your power steering fuild.


----------



## zeddy_fan (Jan 25, 2008)

did toped it up with sum stuff i bought and it didnt chaage still the same


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Check your brake fluid and make sure the connector to the to the brake master is clean and connected.


----------

